# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Доведение до самоубийства ? такого не бывает...

## Traumerei

доброго здравия всем читающим.
 Возможно,я начала эту тему для успокоения своей совести,а может кто-то откроет мне глаза на реальное положение вещей.
 Я не верю,что можно ДОВЕСТИ до самоубийства. Насколько знаю,закон в этой области тоже достаточно скользкий. Потому что точно никогда нельзя узнать,как человек отреагирует на то или иное событие. Кого-то обозвали,он посмеялся и на том дело кончилось. Другой полез за верёвкой и мылом. Есть убийство и есть самоубийство...а доведение до суицида - какое-то промежуточное понятие. Вспоминается интервью с террористом Брейвиком (не самоубийца,но не суть),который признавался,что его привёл к этому поступку фильм Ларса фон Триера. Во Франции девушка убила подругу по сценарию Квентина Тарантино. На вопрос,почему она это сделала,был получен достаточно странный (для меня) ответ-"Это же показывают по телевизору.Значит,можно". 
 Конечно,отдельная тема-родители самоубийц. Для них всегда " Мой ребёнок был не таким...его довели". Думаю,на их месте я бы говорила то же самое,но это чистой воды самообман (в большинстве случаев)
 Самоубийство-это выбор,и чаще всего сознательный.
 Буду ждать любых мнений по этому вопросу. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dukha

> Доведение до самоубийства ? такого не бывает...


 


> Самоубийство-это выбор,и *чаще всего* сознательный.


 Ты сама ответила на свой вопрос.

----------


## Traumerei

может кто-то возразить хочет...
Например,часто встречаюсь с "фанатами" Есенина.они в голос утверждают,что это было убийство,а не самоубийство. Наверное,в ситуации,где никто ничего толком не знает и не узнает,каждый склонен воображать то,что ему ближе...

post scriptum- я девушка...

----------


## dukha

Суицид - это всегда психическое отклонение. Соответственно психику можно сломать извне.

----------


## fanter

Самоубийство это конечно выбор, но на основе чего он был сделан. Вас бросила девушка и вы прыгнули с многоэтажки - это не доведение до самоубийства(законодательно). Вас насилует отец, над вами жестоко издевается мать, вас морят голодом родные, вас систематически избивают? Да вас доводят до самоубийства, с умыслом или без него, что не имеет значения. Кроме этих крайностей есть и что-то среднее, где открывается простор для философии и мозговыноса, но туда лезть не хочется -_-

----------


## fuсka rolla

Вы в теплице росли? Нельзя отрицать влияние одного человека на другого. Если Вы еще не в курсе, то идеализированный Ницшеанский мир воли не работает вне изолированных систем. Все на всех влияют=> доведение до самоубийства возможно.

----------


## Игорёк

Повлиять можно конечно. Добить, но не убить.

----------


## Мара

любопытная тема про довоедение до самоубийства)

с одной стороны - возможно конечно, слова иногда могут и убивать и это отнють не метафора, с другой стороны - завсист от самого человека - насколько он подвеожен влиянию вообще
если человек слабый, зависимый, ранимый увидит смысл жизни в ком-то другом, то вполне может и самоубиться, когда этот самый "смысл" от него отвернется

----------


## Игорёк

Зависит от того в каком состоянии человек находился до. Если он близок к обрыву, то его можно подтолкнуть. Если далек - врятли.

----------


## fanter

если далек и подталкивать долго, то вполне возможно)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Доведение до самоубийства — преступление, в котором объектом преступления является жизнь другого человека. Объективная сторона преступления заключается в доведении до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путём угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего.

----------


## Traumerei

Мне очень неудобно цитировать,поэтому,если можно,отвечу просто поимённо.
dukha,возможно,суицид - психическое отклонение,но кого можно считать нормальным ? людей,которые живут в круговороте бытовых хлопот и у которых кроме этого ничего нет ? это зомби,роботы,кто угодно...но не люди. говорят,если ты чувствуешь боль (не физического характера)-значит ты ещё жив...
fanter,за то негуманное отношение к человеку,которое вы описали-существуют отдельные статьи. кстати, я вовсе не против "философии и мозговыноса",особенно если это расширит границы моего видения.
fucka rolla,я не отрицаю,что люди вступают во взаимодействие. я лишь говорю,что исход этого взаимодействия предсказать невозможно,а значит либо всем стоит ничего не говорить,никем не быть,ничего не делать-либо "возложить ответственность" за суи на того,кто его совершает. (или признать в этом вину вмешательства сил внечеловеческого характера,чтобы опровергнуть их существование,нужно строго ответить на вопрос-"откуда берутся мысли?" явно уж не от той нервной ткани,что мы зовём мозгом)
остальным пока возразить нечего ) спасибо за внимание к дискуссии

----------


## Игорёк

Зомби и роботы ?... а которые сидят сутками с грустными лицами и ноют, ничего не делая для счастья, они кто ? - сверх люди ?))

----------


## Traumerei

заниматься повседневными делами-это конечно важно. но всегда должно быть время,чтобы остановиться и подумать-"кто есть я? и для чего я именно здесь и именно сейчас?" для этого ныть необязательно.

----------


## Игорёк

а ты думаешь простые работяги не думают об этом ? вот как раз они-то и не ноют. А вы смотрите на них как на убогих. Дурацкое стереотипное мнение, что если человек работат на простой работе, имееет семью, то он убогая скотина, раб системы, примитивный биоорганизм который живет рефлексами.. Дешевая кухонная "философия".

----------


## Traumerei

я имею ввиду людей,для которых главное в жизни-получение удовольствий.для которых смысл-вещи,развлечения и т.д.  общество потребления,если так можно выразиться.  и при чём тут простая работа ? это уж и правда не важно ...главное,чтобы человеку нравилось то,чем он занимается. а работа ради работы или денег-выброшенная на ветер 1/3 жизни. я больше уважаю дворника,который любит своё дело,чем депутата,ненавидящего политику.
например,если человек старается ради своего ребёнка-это вполне уважительная причина,можно даже сказать нормальный смысл жизни. вы сначала,право, попытайтесь понять,что я имею ввиду,а потом вешать ярлыки... да и вообще оффтоп начался...

----------


## dukha

> я имею ввиду людей,для которых главное в жизни-получение удовольствий.для которых смысл-вещи,развлечения и т.д.  общество потребления,если так можно выразиться.  и при чём тут простая работа ? это уж и правда не важно ...главное,чтобы человеку нравилось то,чем он занимается. а работа ради работы или денег-выброшенная на ветер 1/3 жизни. я больше уважаю дворника,который любит своё дело,чем депутата,ненавидящего политику.
> например,если человек старается ради своего ребёнка-это вполне уважительная причина,можно даже сказать нормальный смысл жизни. вы сначала,право, попытайтесь понять,что я имею ввиду,а потом вешать ярлыки... да и вообще оффтоп начался...


 Пфф, может для простого работяги за счастье после долгого рабочего дня выпить кружку пива с друзьями в хорошей атмосфере. Не всем же о высоких материях думать.

----------


## Traumerei

а всё-таки,кто-то ответит,какого человека можно считать *нормальным* ?
наше общество ещё не доросло до уровня героев Замятина ("Мы"). Пока что каждый индивидуален,нет одинаковых юниф,половых отношений по билетикам и прочих вещей,уравнивающих каждого и делающих всех "нормальными". Нам ещё не вырезают фантазию,не запрещают мечтать... Каждый-разный,значит нормальности как таковой нет.
...

----------


## dukha

> Каждый-разный,значит нормальности как таковой нет.
> ...


 Естественно, все относительно. Но если выходить из того, что нет никаких постулатов, то мы так никогда к чему не придем.

----------


## Traumerei

а к чему вы хотите прийти ?
это важный вопрос...

----------


## Legenda

> Суицид - это всегда психическое отклонение. Соответственно психику можно сломать извне.


 Полностью поддерживаю. Хотела сказать то же самое, но другими словами.

----------


## trypo

какая темка , заброшенная  :Smile: 

есть суицид на эмоциях , при аффекте , при псих. заболеваниях , и еще какие ,
которые легко провоцируются сторонними людьми -
вполне сойдет за доведение.

суицид это не всегда осознанный красивый выход ,
особенно в обществе промытых мозгов , где крайности выдаются за нормы жизни.

под наркотой , алкоголем , таблетками люди так же легко провоцируются ,
когда люди теряют личную волю и осознание последствий.

----------


## Traumerei

"Мы отвечаем за то, что мы сделали в отношении другого человека, а другой человек отвечает за то, как он это воспринял"
Иными словами - _"Я отвечаю за то,что говорю, но не отвечаю за то,что вы слышите"_

Получается, самоубийство "как явление личностно-общественного (или общественно-личностного) греха" ( кому не по душе такое слово можете заменить понятием поступка, хотя первое определение более точно этимологически) ? 

Но всё-таки какого влияния больше, личностного или социального ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pechalka

Мне кажется в наши дни социум больше играет роли по количеству суицида.

----------


## trypo

невостребованность - это личное мнение.
оно губит большую часть.

общество все то же , что тысячи лет назад : теже рабы и господа.
суицид , как личный выбор , в большинстве случаев не имеет общественной огласки.

не общество выбирает нас - всегда есть выбор.

----------


## _lamer

> Не знаю, ты мне тогда если не врала про то как таблеток наглоталась на работе... Но это скорее не я виноват, сама фигнёй страдала, да и доза не смертельная. Хотя я тебе не верю что это было.


   ВНИМАНИЕ! Я НАШЁЛ ШКОЛЬНОЕ СОЧИНЕНИЕ оченьважного-случайнозаглянувшего. Судя по его нахождению здесь, его мечты не сбылись..только и хватает на то, чтобы кого-нибудь подтолкнуть к последнему шагу

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

А что уже школьные каникулы настали? Ламер снова с нами :Cool:

----------


## lisenok

Лично я считаю, что просто так никто на самоубийство не пойдет, всегда есть причины. Вопрос только какие? А здесь возможно несколько ответов. 
   1.психически больной, человек, который вообще не понимает, что он делает.
   2.какие-либо обстоятельства, которые человек не может сам разрешить и не видит помощи и от других окружающих людей. Короче человек не видит выхода из создавшейся ситуации, например, долги, за котрые угрожают убить или отнять квартиру; или потеря смысла жизни в силу опять каких-либо обстоятельств.
  3. доведение до самоубийства. Это разновидность предыдущего пункта. С тем лишь отличием, что в данном случае по отношению к этому человеку были совершены действия, которые подпадают под объективную сторону указанного преступления.
      Лично я отношусь к людям из 2-го пункта. У меня уже была одна не очень удачная попытка. Сейчас уже начала подумывать о 2-й попытке.

----------


## Traumerei

Нет человека, который был бы как Остров, сам по себе: каждый человек есть часть Материка, часть Суши; и если Волной снесет в море береговой Утес, меньше станет Европа, и также, если смоет край Мыса или разрушит Замок твой или Друга твоего; смерть каждого Человека умаляет и меня, ибо я един со всем Человечеством, а потому не спрашивай никогда, по ком звонит Колокол: он звонит по Тебе.

Джон Донн

----------


## Traumerei

> по отношению к этому человеку были совершены действия, которые подпадают под объективную сторону указанного преступления.


 Интересно...и какова же эта _объективная сторона_ ? То есть какова степень нашей ответственности друг перед другом? Скажем, равнодушие...мы ведь и за это отвечаем, верно ?

----------


## lisenok

> Интересно...и какова же эта _объективная сторона_ ? То есть какова степень нашей ответственности друг перед другом? Скажем, равнодушие...мы ведь и за это отвечаем, верно ?


 Ну во-первых должна быть причинно-следственная связь между действиями человека, который довел другого до самоубийства и самим самоубийством. Чаще всего это создавание невозможных условий жизни для человека, в том числе и психологического характер, например постоянные издевательства, оскорбления, унижения, крики ну и т.п. А равнодушие тут ни при чем. Если так интересно, то откройте комментированный уголовный кодекс и почитайте. Мне здесь это все писать сейчас лень.

----------


## Traumerei

Причинно-следственная связь порой ох какая запутанная штуковина... вот в квантовом мире, как известно, следствие может опередить причину. А уж относительно того, где "каждый в мире странник" и подавно ничего не понятно  :EEK!: 
Помню, когда-то была подобная спорная ситуация даже на этом форуме... два разных человека расценили один и тот же комментарий как "нейтрально" и как "подстрекательство к самоубийству".
Нет, я конечно знаю, что всё относительно и каждый по-разному воспринимает и т.д. и т.п.; но, как это ясно из контекста, меня интересует лишь истина, то есть критерий постоянный и неопровергаемый. 

Статья 110. Доведение до самоубийства




> [Уголовный кодекс РФ] [Глава 16] [Статья 110]
> Доведение лица до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путем угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего
> 
> «Доведение до самоубийства» рассматривается, если присутствуют факты унижения достоинства человека, угрозы и ненормальное обращение с потерпевшим.


 *(Важное!) Из поправок*
Доведение до самоубийства осуществляется путем распространения клеветы, унижений человеческого достоинства, осуществления побоев, угроз расправы, заключения, издевательства, а также лишение пищи, жилья, одежды, воды на незаконных основаниях и отказ от заботы о потерпевшем. Единичные случаи не считают достаточным доказательством преступления, в то же время, одно жестокое обращение способно красноречиво свидетельствовать в суде для наказания преступника.

Собственно, подчёркнутые грани данного бриллианта юридической мысли и интересуют любопытную Traumerei

----------


## Traumerei

Клевета - недостоверная/неподтвержденная/неполная информация
Кто осмелится назвать свою субъективную реальность реальностью объективной ? Если бы человечество хоть в одном (философском) вопросе обладало абсолютным, исчерпывающим знанием, то жить было бы "проще".  

Например, я утверждаю : "N, ты идиот" Моё утверждение неверно, если у N. нет справки, подтверждающей наличие болезни. Но ведь кто констатирует болезнь ? - такой же человек, как и я, только обладающий большей авторитетностью вследствие работы в определенной сфере. Выходит, критерий человеку - человек ? ("А осетрина-то с душком!") Нет, так не пойдёт...

А вот с темой унижений человеческого достоинства всё похоже на картину "из крайности в крайность". То есть с точки зрения анархистов не должно быть государства, а  с точки зрения других политических режимов (демократия, олигократия, теократия) - не должно быть анархии. С точки зрения вегетарианцев "мясоедство" неприемлимо и обратно - с точки зрения "мясоедов" вегетарианство не оправдано. Относительно революционеров существующая власть нелегитимна, а относительно власти - нелегитимна революция... И при встрече все эти понятия коллапсируют в 0, то есть в ситуацию, где вовсе ничего не понятно. Тогда-то начинается борьба тапочками из параллельных Вселенных...  А на войне, как и в любви, все средства хороши. Тут уж чтобы ничьего достоинства не унижать приходится либо молчать и взращивать "душевную подлость" по отношению к себе и другим, либо отказываться от (пусть и своей, но...) правды, либо всё-таки пытаться ограничить "человеческое право" на ошибку. (Впрочем, такая ситуация для тех, у кого "бревна" в глазу нет) Истинно сказано ведь, "Не можешь служить Богу и мамону"  

Отказ от заботы - по мне так и есть самое прямое убийственное равнодушие ( в любом плане) 

А вот об этом завихрении слов: "то,что этим не является, может этим являться" (читай : Единичные случаи не считают достаточным доказательством преступления, в то же время, одно жестокое обращение способно красноречиво свидетельствовать в суде) хорошо сказано Чхартишвили и даже оформлено как "синдром последней капли" :




> "Причины для добровольного ухода из жизни есть, да, как правило, не одна, а целый комплекс, но срыв происходит из-за какого-нибудь малозначительного, несущественного (иногда до комичности несущественного) обстоятельства.Последняя капля и есть всего лишь капля, сама по себе она мало что значит, но она переполняет чашу,которая и так уже налита до самых краев"


 Получается, можно попасться под "горячую руку" и сесть по статье 110. 
Как страшно жить ! Выведите кто на свет Божий...

----------


## lisenok

Ну с в общем с юридической точки зрения написали здесь все верно. Также помимо этого кодекса есть еще и судебная практика, где все это более подробно и описывается. 



> Причинно-следственная связь порой ох какая запутанная штуковина... вот в квантовом мире, как известно, следствие может опередить причину. А уж относительно того, где "каждый в мире странник" и подавно ничего не понятно


 А по этому поводу я скажу так, что здесь как раз все понятно, т.к. мы не в квантовом мире, а в юридическом, поэтому вначале возникает причина, а только потом следствие и никак не наоборот!

----------

